# Late September: Where should me/wife go within 3 hours, for 5 days--after Minneapolis



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Aug 11, 2012)

We might go to Minneapolis, then on for a 4-5 day vacation the last week of September.

We are both golfers, so that activity takes up about 5 hours of each day---and we will play 3 or 4 of those.
Then we like to visit the local attractions, farmers markets, etc.---and wife loves shopping factory outlet stores if they are in the area.

It doesn't look like a timeshare will be something we will be able to 'pull'----so lodging will likely be a 'suites' Hotel; or a stay n play golf resort.

It looks like Minnesota, Wisconsin, and to a lesser degree Iowa and South Dakota are within 3 hours----that's about as far away as I want to roam away from the Minneapolis return flight.

I am looking for help from folks from these areas states----I have never been to ANY of them----but I'd love to play golf in at least 2----maybe 3 of them!!!

AND, if we do NOT play golf one day---where are YOU sending us on THAT day??

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 11, 2012)

First on my list of places to go would be Duluth, MN, and then north from there along the north shore of Lake Superior.   My only hesitation is that I see you're from Maine and I don't know if you'd find the scenery a weak imitation of your coast

Duluth is an older port city that has recently embraced the lake with a revived area of shops and restaurants in the old Canal Park area plus a boardwalk that follows the lake shore.  

From Duluth you can drive north along the shore, which has several cliff areas, waterfalls and beautiful state parks including Split Rock Light House,along with views of the lake.  This area is very different from much of MN, where plains and farmland predominate.  (The glacial age that flattened lots of MN missed this area.) There are several resorts to stay along the lake, including Blue Fin Bay, Lutsen and Cove Point as examples.  

I'm not a golfer but here's a list of courses in Duluth and along the shore.
http://www.superiortrails.com/golf/minnesota-golf.htm

There isn't any outlet shopping that I know of in the area, but there are some fun local restaurants and shops.  This area also gets beautiful fall colors, and depending on the weather there still should be some left in late September.  Fall in Minnesota is beautiful.  It will be cool in this area especially at night, but should be good golfing weather.

Wisconsin has lovely wooded lakes areas you could consider as well.  And the area southeast of Minneapolis that follows the Mississippi is pretty.  There are sections in So Wisconsin and So. MN, like Harmony, that have Amish villages if you're interested.  

Are you already spending time in Minneapolis/St. Paul because you could golf and do things likes museums, plays, biking, farmers market etc in the city too.


----------



## happybaby (Aug 11, 2012)

Never been there but DD 's were when they were in Minneapolis for clinic appt

The Mall of America in Minneapolis   not really like the Outlets but something to see and many restaurants there

just a thought


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for the Duluth suggestion---I'll look it up.

How about those from Western Wisconsin?

Northern Iowa?

Eastern South Dakota?

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## jd2601 (Aug 12, 2012)

North western Wisconsin is nice.  There are a lot of lakes in the Hayward area.  Past Hayward is Cable Wisconsin that has Telemark resort and timeshares.  I believe they have been working on improving this resort.  This is not as touristy as Wisconsin Dells area.

You are then close to the South Shore of Lake Superior.  Bayfield, WI has an apple festival I believe early October.  The Appostle Islands are a ferry ride away from Bayfield.  Porcupine Mountain area is a couple of hours away in the UP of Michigan on Lake Superior.

Both the North Shore and South Shore of Lake Superior are very nice.  North Shore is rockier and but Madeline Island and the rest of the Appostle Islands are also very nice.  

Wisconsin Dells is about 4 hours from Minneapolis and has lots of tourist things.  Multiple time shares to stay.  Lots of information available on this area.  Waterparks everywhere!  I would think most if not all of the outdoor ones would be closed but lots of indoor options.

Iowa and South Dakota the western part of the states have some nice areas to visit.  It is a bit of a drive especially in South Dakota to get to the Black Hills and Mount Rushmore but lots to do in the area.

Western Iowa has Lake Okoboji as a tourist are.  Would not be my first choice.  But I imagine others may like the area.

The busy tourist season will be over after Labor Day but leaves should be changing.

jd2601


----------



## Tia (Aug 12, 2012)

Been a few years but this had some nice stores http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/outlet.asp?id=52. If your wife really likes shopping check out the Mall of America as previously mentioned.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 12, 2012)

I would go to Duluth, or a little further to Two Harbors on the north shore of Lake Superior.  Lots of things to do in duluth, and all along the coast of Lake Superior.  superior Shores is a really nice place to stay in Two Harbors, and further north near Grand marais, there is a really old resort that was built as a private club in the twenties with an elaborate dining room, can't recall its name, but that would be a nice place to stay for one night and see the rest of the north shore, all the way to Grand Portage, where there is a terrific national park.


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 12, 2012)

rapmarks said:


> I would go to Duluth, or a little further to Two Harbors on the north shore of Lake Superior.  Lots of things to do in duluth, and all along the coast of Lake Superior.  superior Shores is a really nice place to stay in Two Harbors, and further north near Grand marais, there is a really old resort that was built as a private club in the twenties with an elaborate dining room, can't recall its name, but that would be a nice place to stay for one night and see the rest of the north shore, all the way to Grand Portage, where there is a terrific national park.



You're probably thinking of this resort, Naniboujou..
http://www.naniboujou.com/

While South Dakota's Black Hills is a nice trip, it's much further than the 3 hours suggested as the driving limit.  You can also find some of the same scenery in Minnesota or Wisconsin that you'd find in northern Iowa and it would be closer, and countryside along the drive would be more interesting, unless you find large swaths of farmland fascinating. (I think lots of northern Iowans go north to MN or WI for vacations in the lakes areas.

The outlet mall linked above is about 45 minutes from the Minneapolis St Paul airport.  Nice enough shopping mall but otherwise it's pretty much just out on the edge of town off the freeway without much else around it.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 12, 2012)

I would head to Taylor's Falls, take a paddle boat ride down the river, hike along the rock cliffs, and stop by Romayne's Sports Bar & Grill for a char broiled cheeseburger and an ice cold beer. It's about 60 minute drive from the MSP airport.

Not far from there is the St. Croix River Inn, a lovely bed and breakfast, perched on a hill looking over the river.

When you head back to Minneapolis, watch three gold medal athletes play at a Minnesota Lynx basketball game. It's the only championship team this state is likely to have for a long, long time.


----------



## Tia (Aug 12, 2012)

http://www.golflink.com/golf-courses/state.aspx?state=MN might be helpful. Check the average temps if your thinking of heading to northern Minnesota as Sept starts to cool off if I recall.


----------



## dreamin (Aug 13, 2012)

*Brainerd, MN*

We stayed in the Brainerd area this June and there were several golf courses within an hour of Brainerd.  The area is also known for its numerous lakes.  There are timeshares and lots of private lake and golf resorts.  The timeshares are beginning to pop up on Last Call for the month of September.  Here's a link that may be useful as they advertise that there are 10 golf courses within a 45 minute drive:

http://www.brainerdgolftrail.com/

One very nice resort that we drove by might be of interest as they offer golf packages:

http://www.grandviewlodge.com/

Last week Groupon and Living Social both had special offers for Minnesota resorts so you might want to check to see if they are still available.

Taylors Falls is a pretty area but I don't recall seeing any golf courses.  Duluth is one of our favourite cities but again I don't think they are known for their golf but their harbourfront is a wonderful area.  The Lake Superior area is our favourite for camping and has beautiful scenery but I don't recall seeing golf courses as the terrain is rugged.  South Dakota is too far to drive for the time restraints you have.   I just returned from Iowa and although it was a wonderful road trip, I mostly saw lots and lots of corn fields.  

Hope this helps in your decision making.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 13, 2012)

Wisconsin Dells is about three hours fromt he twin cities, should be easy to do a rental from an owner at Christmas mountain, there are four really good golf courses in the town, and there are some nice things for adults to do.  it will be quiet during the week with school back in session.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Aug 13, 2012)

I am not 'seeing' any timeshares for Minnesota, or Wisconsin for the last week of September.

We would only use 5 or 6 nights (perhaps 9/22 thru 9/27 or 9/28)

Suggestions?

Pat

Thanks for all of the suggestions so far........


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 13, 2012)

Bruce and many others do rentals.  the prices are fairly low after labor day.  If you play Christmas mt.'s course, we will give you the chance to beat us.  I actually deposited two weeks starting sept 21, but gave them to DAE.  I can call on August 24 to see if their is availability, but it is probably already booked.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Aug 13, 2012)

rapmarks said:


> Bruce and many others do rentals.  the prices are fairly low after labor day.  If you play Christmas mt.'s course, we will give you the chance to beat us.  I actually deposited two weeks starting sept 21, but gave them to DAE.  I can call on August 24 to see if their is availability, but it is probably already booked.



Thanks for any help.

This trip is yet to be a 'go'; but we all know how us TUGgers lke to 'plan'.  :hysterical:


----------



## Tia (Aug 14, 2012)

http://renaissancefest.com/ has always been fun when I have been able to make this one.


----------

